

The number of Ruby developers just increased by 20 - kdommeyer
http://thenextweb.com/dd/2012/03/31/dev-bootcamp-in-san-francisco-just-increased-the-number-of-ruby-devs-by-20/

======
MrEnigma
I'd love something like this for someone who has already worked in web
development. Super intense course to learn the ins and outs and
pitfalls/strengths of a new language. That means you may be able to shorten it
up as well.

I did a week long intensive course on Oracle DB optimization, and it's helped
me more than probably anything else I've done. Transfer to general related db
theory, and helps you understand how it all works at the core. Would love
something like this for languages to switch/broad horizons.

------
lachyg
I'm one of the graduating students, and I'm more than happy to answer any
questions about the program. It has been an intense and emotional journey, and
I've loved every second of it.

------
roginc
I also was one of the students at Dev Bootcamp, I came in with some previous
development experience (non Ruby), and it was amazing/well worth it. I'd
highly recommend it.

------
sonicjohnson
This looks amazing. I want in

~~~
mehulkar
Hey sonic, I just graduated from the course. If you're interested in learning
more about it, feel free to contact me.

------
davj
Absolutely incredible!

